# Color Contacts on Me



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Can you tell which is the color contact? At this point I've given up! I've always loved the color of my eyes but I would love to get some color contacts that really make my blue eyes lighter and it seems like this is the closest I get. Why don't the colors work on me???? Grrrr!


----------



## Annia (Aug 7, 2006)

The one on the right is the colored contact..

Sorry about your troubles with it! I have dark brown eyes and I wear colors some of them really suck for my eyes but others are decent. I'll post the colors for you when i get them in. They should be incoming this week.


----------



## LVA (Aug 7, 2006)

the one on the left looks blue .. the one on the right looks more green


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* the one on the left looks blue .. the one on the right looks more green And it's supposed to make my eyes look blue! Isn't that weird! It's so frustrating!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 7, 2006)

there are many different brands/styles. Each brand has shades of colors for certain eyes. Talk to your eye doctor about which is right for you!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* there are many different brands/styles. Each brand has shades of colors for certain eyes. Talk to your eye doctor about which is right for you! Erg! I have! We went through about 20 boxes of different brands and colors! LOL!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 7, 2006)

I guess the right one is the color contacts one and I agree with LVA about it making the eyes look more greenish.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Erg! I have! We went through about 20 boxes of different brands and colors! LOL! That's really weird. I have dark brown eyes, and I tried on a pair of blue contacts. Though they looked fake, you could tell they were bright blue. Have you been trying contacts for light eyes? They are so subtle, sometimes there's not much change. Maybe try the Freshlook Colorblends for dark eyes in True Sapphire or to just brighten the blue in your eyes up try the Freshlook Radiance ones in Moonlight.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* That's really weird. I have dark brown eyes, and I tried on a pair of blue contacts. Though they looked fake, you could tell they were bright blue. Have you been trying contacts for light eyes? They are so subtle, sometimes there's not much change. Maybe try the Freshlook Colorblends for dark eyes in True Sapphire or to just brighten the blue in your eyes up try the Freshlook Radiance ones in Moonlight. When I was at the doctors office he handed me the ones for light eyes first but I didn't see any difference in them so we tried the ones for dark eyes too. I think the ones that I ended up with were for dark eyes, do you think that maybe the color for dark eyes can only bring them so light? (does that Q make sense?) I'm pretty sure they are Freshlook, I was diggin' around for the package but I think it's long gone.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* When I was at the doctors office he handed me the ones for light eyes first but I didn't see any difference in them so we tried the ones for dark eyes too. I think the ones that I ended up with were for dark eyes, do you think that maybe the color for dark eyes can only bring them so light? (does that Q make sense?) I'm pretty sure they are Freshlook, I was diggin' around for the package but I think it's long gone. I understand what you mean, but I honestly don't know if that could be the reason. In a way it kind of makes sense, but if the contacts for light eyes don't even show up on me and the dark ones do, they should definitely make a difference on light eyes as well. The colors are much more opaque for dark than for light eyes. Did you try any of the Radiance ones? If the Freshlooks don't work for you at all, try the Expressions. Their color can be drastic to the point where it can look fake, but some people look exceptionally good in them.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* I understand what you mean, but I honestly don't know if that could be the reason. In a way it kind of makes sense, but if the contacts for light eyes don't even show up on me and the dark ones do, they should definitely make a difference on light eyes as well. The colors are much more opaque for dark than for light eyes. Did you try any of the Radiance ones? If the Freshlooks don't work for you at all, try the Expressions. Their color can be drastic to the point where it can look fake, but some people look exceptionally good in them. Do you think maybe that my natural eye color is as light as the color contacts for dark eyes goes though? I'll have too ask my doctor about the Expressions. I know I tried Freshlook but I'm not sure what else. All I know is that I opened like 20 trial packs (they had the initial stamped on the contact) and the ones I got were the best of them all.
Thanks, mehrunissa!


----------



## swapmakeup (Aug 7, 2006)

I agree with LVA, the left looks blue and the right looks green but either way your eyes are beautiful.


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* That's really weird. I have dark brown eyes, and I tried on a pair of blue contacts. Though they looked fake, you could tell they were bright blue. Have you been trying contacts for light eyes? They are so subtle, sometimes there's not much change. Maybe try the Freshlook Colorblends for dark eyes in True Sapphire or to just brighten the blue in your eyes up try the Freshlook Radiance ones in Moonlight. No offense, but from what I've seen on other people anything with the name "Freshlook" on it, is the most stupid, fake-looking, tacky contact out there. You don't even have to be withing conversation distance for people to notice the "reptilian eyes". Please don't ruin your beauty with these mediocre lenses.
Paris Hilton used to wear Elegance, now she wears Natural Touch. both are loads better than Freshlook will ever hope to be. I've seen people look really good with Queen Colors contatcs as well, and my best friend likes to alternate between his Bausch &amp; Lomb Soflens &amp; Waicon TriColors.... all these good lenses out there, and all they can hawk in the US is _Freshlook_?! I tell you, if you leave the country with those "bottom of the barrel" lenses, you will seriously be mocked. Everywhere else is light years ahead of the US in terms of colored contacts.

Also, a bit of advice. Unless you want to customize your enhancers for semi-opacity, they are really not for you if you desire lightness. Go for opaque or semi-opaque, I think with better brand selection, you can achieve the look you desire.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

I too have natural blue eyes, and it's very hard for me to find colored contacts to change my color if I want to. Most colored contacts are designed for people with dark eyes, so you'll need to find the brand (I've forgotten the name) which makes contacts specifically for lighter colored eyes.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 7, 2006)

I can't really tell a difference but I think you have beautiful eyes!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Aug 7, 2006)

I can see the contact on the right eye. I too have tried with color contacts...they were soo uncomfortable! yikes!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 7, 2006)

You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Aw, thank you everyone! First thing I got when I woke up is a grumpy husband, it's nice to hear the compliments!!!! I guess it's not just me then and I'm glad to hear that I haven't been frustrated alone. Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 8, 2006)

You can tell up close that the right one is the contact lense, but it looks so god on you! It's a beautiful colour!

I've seen so many people try to wear coloured lenses and jsut look like complete idiots because it's so obvious!


----------



## iheartmakeup<3 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Freshlook Colourblends have some really nice colors. I have dark brown eyes too, i find that Green and turquoise work very well with my eyes they blend into your natural eye colour.*

*I really like your green contacts, what brand are they? They really look good, the green looks more natural.*


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup&amp;lt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Freshlook Colourblends have some really nice colors. I have dark brown eyes too, i find that Green and turquoise work very well with my eyes they blend into your natural eye colour.*
*I really like your green contacts, what brand are they? They really look good, the green looks more natural.*

I'm almost positive that they're the Fresh Look. I'll have to try turquoise, I'm not sure if I have or not!


----------



## CarmenMarie (Aug 9, 2006)

I have to post 5 more times to see attachments! darn....LOL


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 9, 2006)

I cannot tell the difference. The right maybe.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh dear, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## amandabella (Sep 15, 2006)

Fresh Look Colorblends really aren't the best choice for dramatically changing eyecolor, even the Freshlook Disposables. The dot-matrix pattern shows too much of the natural eyecolor, which ends up being anything but natural. I would recommend a permanent opaque lens rather than the disposables.


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 15, 2006)

i say the right one is the colored contact also. i think it is because u said u have blue eyes and the one on the blue looks more blue.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 15, 2006)

the right is the one with the lens

from what i've heard fresh look are ok, but definitely not the best.

i've never tried myself colored lenses, my eyes are too dry for them and rigid colored lenses don't exist, but i think you'll have to rely on your doctor's advice.


----------



## alexandra2310 (Sep 18, 2006)

i personallylikfe green


----------

